# Spring Fever Inshore Slam



## cutbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone got info on this one? It's put on by Fun Coast Productions, Pensacola Beach. Lost my Tournament book which had a # in it. April 26 & 27, that's all I have been able to find out.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Very interested. Do you have anymore info?


----------



## cutbait (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm still looking for info. I live in north end of town and Outcast is a road trip. If anyone w/ the tournament book would please look up that tournament on that date and PM me the #, I'll give it a call. Thanks


----------



## cutbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Got number. Answering machine, of course. Left message, will share if I hear back.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome thanks....


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

The date hasbeen moved to July 26th! All details to come very soon...

Chris


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome..Can't wait!!


----------

